# Rotary Broach For Pm727



## Buggy Chief (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone have a rotary broach they recommend?  The DB custom looks interesting to my novice eye...

http://dbcustoms.us/products


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 18, 2016)

Certainly seems like an affordable option to the ones I've seen. I wonder what the difference between the standard and light duty, is.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 18, 2016)

I made my own. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/show-us-your-shop-made-tooling.6005/page-6#post-165788


----------



## talvare (Nov 19, 2016)

wawoodman said:


> I wonder what the difference between the standard and light duty, is.



Light duty rated at 850 lbs of force, Normal duty rated at 1500 lbs of force.

Ted


----------



## broach (Nov 19, 2016)

Buggy Chief said:


> Anyone have a rotary broach they recommend?  The DB custom looks interesting to my novice eye...
> 
> http://dbcustoms.us/products


Polygon Solutions also has a great inexpensive model:
http://www.polygonsolutions.com/rotary-broach-tool-holders/basic-rotary-broach-tool-holder/


----------



## sgisler (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd keep an eye on 'thebay', if you aren't in a hurry. I picked up a barely used Slater for less than 200 bucks. 


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

